# My System (not 56k, big pictures)



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello guys I thought i wanted to contribute to forum here and show you guys my stuff. First off, sorry for the bad pics, my digi cam ain't the greatest. 

I'll start off with my HU. Eclipse 8455. It does all my processing. Xover pts/slopes done on here as well as a 5 band peq dedicated to each the mids and tweets. Excellent HU here. Superb SQ. 









Next is my trunk install which includes my frontstage amp and sub amp. 

Pic of the sub and amps in the back. My sub is the IDQ12D4v2 in 0.9cf. 









Pic of both amps. 









Pic of the zapco 500m. Rated at ~500 watts @ 2 ohm









pic of USamps IS4085 rated at ~42.5 watts x 4 @ 8 ohm. 









Final pic of both amps









Now onto the frontstage. I finally installed my new mids, Seas CA18RLY yesterday and so far so good. Had a lil trouble installing these because of the way my speaker hole in the car is built but i got it in and they work awesome. As of right now i have them crossed at 63hz @ 12db and 2.5khz @ 12 db. Here are pics of the final install of the mids. 


















Next is the LPG 25NFA. 



















I have them in the stock location right now and i just threw them in there. It sounds good from there but i don't like the look of it right now. maybe i'll buy the hinged tweeter mount and make it a cleaner install. Right now they are crossed at 3.15khz @ 24db. 

So yea thats my system right now. Hopefully i won't have to change it because as we all know, we change equipment like the nothing. But so far its good and i like it. Any questions, comments, criticism, suggestions is deeply appreciated. and just wanted to thank the whole forum, great site and it has been a great deal of help.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Very nice setup! I love to see all these diy drivers, hu dsp's, and SQ setups. So much better than all the bling bling installs you see nowadays.

If possible, don't sink those lpg's under the dash. They sound terrible (IMHO) mounted that way.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

npdang said:


> Very nice setup! I love to see all these diy drivers, hu dsp's, and SQ setups. So much better than all the bling bling installs you see nowadays.
> 
> If possible, don't sink those lpg's under the dash. They sound terrible (IMHO) mounted that way.


yea, i am going to buy the hinged mounts to take care of that. thanx for the comments.


----------



## dennisp (May 25, 2005)

Great choice in equipment, all nice SQ stuff 
I was wondering, how do the lpg's sound on the dash?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

dennisp said:


> Great choice in equipment, all nice SQ stuff
> I was wondering, how do the lpg's sound on the dash?


thx for the comments. so far they sound pretty good on the dash but i'm sure once i get those hinged tweet mounts and get them out of the dash, it'll sound better.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Honda Accord right? 

Nice install man!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Honda Accord right?
> 
> Nice install man!


thanx man. and yes its the accord. 

also i guess you didn't do that trade with the guy for the PG amp huh? i think he's trying to sell his amp at ECA, whats the deal?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Trade did not go through. Nice amp to trade for what I had, but to pay outright for it, I'd rather spend another 400 bucks and get an MC4000M.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i see. i dunno bout you but i'd keep that mb quart amp. gobs of power for sure. but from what i read at eca, you change equipment a lot  .


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

npdang said:


> Very nice setup! I love to see all these diy drivers, hu dsp's, and SQ setups. So much better than all the bling bling installs you see nowadays.
> 
> If possible, don't sink those lpg's under the dash. They sound terrible (IMHO) mounted that way.


Nice equipment & install.I'm so glad I read this post b/c I was going to do try the Lp's in the same location in my Camry,good tip np


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

^ thx. 

so i was thinking, would this be a good spot to start off with? i know generally its all up to me and start moving around but how does this sound to start with? 










maybe i dunno each tweeters pointing at the opposite head rest or something like that?


----------



## carter (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice install.

Why don't you put that sub all the way in the back of the trunk and stak (not sure of proper spelling) your amps? Would give you more trunk space.



alphakenny1 said:


> from what i read at eca, you change equipment a lot  .


That leaves more used stuff for poor people like me...


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

carter said:


> Nice install.
> 
> Why don't you put that sub all the way in the back of the trunk and stak (not sure of proper spelling) your amps? Would give you more trunk space.


yea someday i'll do that. i want to but this is my first install so i just kinda threw it in there. got a piece of wood to fit my trunk, carpeted it. using that as an amp rack. then just got a box and threw it in. 



carter said:


> That leaves more used stuff for poor people like me...


this is true.


----------



## gabe8501 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good looking install boss.
I'm a noob so I have to ask... what is that puddy around your driver? Where can I get some more info on that stuff?

I apologize to the forum, I'm new the audio scene and have a butt load of questions.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

gabe8501 said:


> Good looking install boss.
> I'm a noob so I have to ask... what is that puddy around your driver? Where can I get some more info on that stuff?
> 
> I apologize to the forum, I'm new the audio scene and have a butt load of questions.


have a cup of tea and read, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27  .


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

the tweets look good there, if they sound right there just make some grills for them a little fiberglass and metal mesh grill and some grill cloth will look oem when done right. otherwise nice and simple and clean


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> ^ thx.
> 
> so i was thinking, would this be a good spot to start off with? i know generally its all up to me and start moving around but how does this sound to start with?
> 
> ...


I have a 6th gen Accord also!   

We can learn from each other 

I have my Seas 27TDFC's rights where you have that red arrow - just in front of the vents. They are "aimed" about halfway between being at each other and pointing at the opposite headrests - I'll snap some pics later today.

On axis was too over-bearing and too easy to isolate the sound source. Pointed at the windshield did some weird (not good) things. I found this way to be the best in terms of deepest and broadest soundstage blending with the mids. Just play around with them, lemme know how it goes, but I can't fit my Seas way up that far lol.

Also, do you have any nasty harshness from the tweeters on certain songs at all? I noticed somewhere in the 4kHz to 5kHz needs some cutting, if you experience that.

Interesting that you're underlapping that much - as am I. People running their mids and tweets damn near at the same spot was making me start to wonder about my tune, lol.

I'm ordering some A pillars soon to glass my tweets in - they're only like $10 a piece from Honda Parts Source under Pillar garnish.

Keep us updated!

-aaron


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

^ Hahaha, nice. 6th gen all the way  . 

Yea overall i think the LPGs sound good right now but yes i do get that lil harshness around 5khz or so with some songs. Simbliance  . Yea i have some cutting on my PEQ around at 5khz as well but its still there. But besides that it sounds good. I just ordered some tweeter mounts for that spot on the arrow there. i'll play around some spots and we'll go from there. 

Yea pictures would be nice. i was wondering how you mounted your tweets in front of that vent? used double sided tape? also whenever you finish your a-pillars post them up as well  . thanks for the help.

peter


----------



## gabe8501 (Jan 24, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> have a cup of tea and read, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27  .


Thanks boss!


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's some pics 

I had my Hi Vi TN28's tucked up there like your LPGs, and didn't have any sibillance issues, but probably because they were so dull, lol. However, when I had my Seas or Dayton RS28A's - especially driver's side - anywhere on axis, they were way too bright. The Daytons were sibilant as all hell, I had to sell them off to Finnleyville. I wish I would have tried eqing in that trouble spot when I had them - I kept trying way lower like 1-2kHz. With the Seas now I only once in awhile get some breakup/silibance on high-hats - I just set the PEQ on my amp for -2 db @~5kHz, Q of 2 I think, and it helped a lot.

I also am stil waiting on a dash mat to arrive - I'm curious to see how well that will work.

Keep me updated 

-aaron


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

hey thanx for the pics. yea i guess i have to mess with the PEQ a bit more. hopefully when i get those tweeter mounts it'll help a lot. thanx again.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

So yea i got my hinged tweeter mounts and just threw them in there, hence the double sided tape  . Here are the pics:





































So the results. It definately changed my soundstage and in a good way. It feels deeper and broader as arccl said. It kinda messed up the imaging a lil bit but a nice TA can fix that. 

As for as the simblance, i did mess with my eq and cut a lil bit from the 4-8khz range and it seemed to help a lot. Initially there were no difference between the harshness when i switched locations. Then i messed with the PEQ. it helped but didn't completely get rid of it. then i listened to some more cd's and noticed there was no simblance in any of the songs, which i loved! actually about 80% of my cd's didn't have any simblance at all. So what i thought was those cd's where the simblance was really bad, maybe those were bad recordings because like i said about 80% of my cd's have no simblance whatsoever. 

In conclusion i like it better than they were on top of the dash. Everything just sounds so much better. Nice cheap $10 investment.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

sibilance is the word you're looking for  it's usually more of an 8-10k thing....


kinda cool how little things can change so much in this crappy environment we call a car


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Derek said:


> sibilance is the word you're looking for  it's usually more of an 8-10k thing....
> 
> 
> kinda cool how little things can change so much in this crappy environment we call a car


Simblance, sibilance whatever  . 

And yes the car sucks, we all know that  .


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Looks good man!

How's the imaging messed up? If it's passenger side biased, turn it inwards a little more, and vice versa for driver's side - at least that's what worked for me.

What are your EQ settings? I don't get much chance to mess around with mine that much, but it sounds like you've mastered the accord  - I'd appreciate it.

-aaron


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good ,I like it


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

ArcL100 said:


> Looks good man!
> 
> How's the imaging messed up? If it's passenger side biased, turn it inwards a little more, and vice versa for driver's side - at least that's what worked for me.
> 
> ...


yea it did mess up the imaging a bit but its fixed. 

As for my EQ settings. I don't know the exact Q but this is whats explained in my manual: 







.

As of right now the frequencies i'm using are 3.15khz, 6.3khz, 8khz, 12khz and 16khz. 3.15 , 12 and 16 are set flat as of right now. 6.3khz and 8khz are both set at middle slow @ -2db.


----------

